# Air travel and firearms



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

As I traveld these last few days to Lubbock, TX without my carry weapon I was wondering how hard it would be to travel with a handgun. Here is my answer. Thought this would be of interest to some of you guys.

How to Fly With Your Gun or Firearm | The Art of Manliness


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

DO NOT try to bring a handgun or even change planes in the New York City area airports regardless of what TSA tells you. You will be in violation of local laws the moment you take possession of your gun.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Nice write up Prpeared One. This has been my experience also. They do go crazy about extra rounds. Make sure there are none in your back pack or clothing when going through security. They certainly treated you with respect and the Southwest agent is to be commended.

I've read about cases that Diver is alluding to in the NY area. The Feds stepped in and told local authorities that they can not bust people in transit with a firearm at the airport. That doesn't mean you might not be hassled, loose your firearm, spend time in jail or big money in lawyer fees just because they want to.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Nice write up Prpeared One. This has been my experience also. They do go crazy about extra rounds. Make sure there are none in your back pack or clothing when going through security. They certainly treated you with respect and the Southwest agent is to be commended.
> 
> I've read about cases that Diver is alluding to in the NY area. The Feds stepped in and told local authorities that they can not bust people in transit with a firearm at the airport. That doesn't mean you might not be hassled, loose your firearm, spend time in jail or big money in lawyer fees just because they want to.


The locals do not care what the Feds think and will make a test case out of you. It isn't worth the hassle.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, It would make sence to investigate the place of destination before going. Traveling to states that observe the second amendmend would be best of coarse. The NY incident only enforces my intentions of never visiting the Empire state. LOL Fortunatly my business travels have never required me to go to NY.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

I flew down to New Orleans in December, it was easy and I had no problems..... I feel it should be common sense that you should look up the TSA / Carrier policies.....


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Well, It would make sence to investigate the place of destination before going. Traveling to states that observe the second amendmend would be best of coarse. The NY incident only enforces my intentions of never visiting the Empire state. LOL Fortunatly my business travels have never required me to go to NY.


You can have problems just changing planes in the New York area. It doesn't have to be your destination.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I was bummed when I learned I could have flown my .45 to Alaska with me. Evidently, if the aircraft you are on travels through Canadian airspace you cannot even have a handgun in your checked baggage. I did not know they fly over the Pacific after departing from SeaTac. My uncle loaned me his Charles Daily 1911 though so it was all good.

Hopefully I'll get in another school or two in before I can retire and I will know better.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Diver said:


> The locals do not care what the Feds think and will make a test case out of you. It isn't worth the hassle.


Then it isn't worth the trip.
I've never been to NY, I've never had a desire to visit NY, and I'll be happy dying having never set foot in the state.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Then it isn't worth the trip.
> I've never been to NY, I've never had a desire to visit NY, and I'll be happy dying having never set foot in the state.


Oh, visit Alabama. We welcome fellow gun toters.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

That is great to know! I rarely fly, but when I do I never pack a gun because I figured TSA would get me. Next time I will. I went to Denver for a funeral a few months back and felt naked the whole time with only a pocket knife. Check your reciprocity maps before you go. Here's a Texas map, I will try to avoid the red states with the exception of Las Vegas trip this fall.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I had no issues flying my carry weapon and 3 mags of ammo from tx to fl. Just put it in the box with a TSA lock, checked it, and picked it up on the other side. Same on the way home.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> I had no issues flying my carry weapon and 3 mags of ammo from tx to fl. Just put it in the box with a TSA lock, checked it, and picked it up on the other side. Same on the way home.


Actually this way is illegal, you are the ONLY one who is allowed to have the key for the box the gun is locked in.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

PrepperLite said:


> Actually this way is illegal, you are the ONLY one who is allowed to have the key for the box the gun is locked in.


No, it's a TSA Approved lock. Has their "stamp of approval" I had the only key


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

You are right it is not illegal, my miss spoke, not in policy. A "TSA Approved Lock" has the ability to be opened by the TSA....... Or anyone that has the master key..... 

I guess you meant the TSA guy at the counter said it was a cool lock.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Be careful even if you follow the rules. I know of a case a woman flew Orlando to Phiily with a handgun in her checked bag and due to weather diverted to 
Newark (not good) and she ended up stuck and went looking for her bag. Even though she followed all rules she ended up getting arrested in NJ for having a handgun.
All she did was claim her bag from the airline at EWR then got arrested! WTF?

If it makes you'll feel a little better I'd say about 3/4 of all flightcrews are armed and you may even have an armed Sky Marshall on the plane as well. Flight crews are allowed to carry through a program called FFDO.

Federal Flight Deck Officers | Transportation Security Administration


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

SDF880 said:


> Be careful even if you follow the rules. I know of a case a woman flew Orlando to Phiily with a handgun in her checked bag and due to weather diverted to
> Newark (not good) and she ended up stuck and went looking for her bag. Even though she followed all rules she ended up getting arrested in NJ for having a handgun.
> All she did was claim her bag from the airline at EWR then got arrested! WTF?
> 
> ...


The minute she claimed her bag she was in violation of NJ's unconstitutional gun laws. This is exactly the sort of thing I was warning about in my earlier posts.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

I just left Alabama. Spent 2 weeks there on vacation. Granted I drive not fly, but I had no problem carrying there.


----------

